# Z-24 Cannot set idle, will not stay stready



## PittBull (Jun 5, 2013)

I've put ridiculous amounts of money and work into this truck.
1986 D-21 Hard Body pick up with Z-24 engine.
Latest is new timing chain and gears. Also replaced the oil pump shaft/gear and crank gear that drives it.
Truck runs good. Once it warms up the idle floats from fast to slow to fast to slow. Will not run steady.
Anyone that can tell me what to do to stop this issue would be appreciated to no end!
Truck has had this problem since I first got it.

Any ideas? Truck is for sale. I'm in south west Missouri.
I've put $2700 into this rig. Love the truck but this idle issue is giving me fits.
Anyone with help can call me at 417-809-8933.
Thanks! Michael


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like it "hunting" could be a air flow sensor, have you tried to pull any codes??


----------



## PittBull (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking through many pages I found my original post, page 16. Many replies, seems most likely to be a vacuum leak.
Vac hoses are a mess on this thing.
I guess next time I motivate to work on it I'll start with those!
Have not pulled codes in a year.
It's that blinker under the seat.....


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If it isn't that bad wire:

FIX: erratic idle, low speed driveability, possibly more - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

then try the Fast Idle (wax) switch:

Replacing the Wax-Type Fast Idle Solenoid (Z24i engine) - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

This post has comments on the Fast Idle post above:

Rough Idling/Sputtering While Cold - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

How to check codes:

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

then try the Fast Idle (wax) switch:

Replacing the Wax-Type Fast Idle Solenoid (Z24i engine) - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

that is for a fast idle, not erratic


----------

